# Caracul Astrex



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Several alleles cause curly coats. Two of these alleles are dominant: 
Rex (Re/*) and Caracul (Ca/*). Re is located on chromosome 11 and gives stronger curls, which sometimes are visible in the adult mice. The wiskers of Re/* are nearly always affected, even in adults. 
Ca/* is located on chromosome 15 and has less influence on the coat. Adults show little difference to normal coats and the whiskers are straight. From my point of view this is not a disadvantage, since rodents need straight whiskers for exploring the world.
Nevertheless it would be acceptable from my point of view to start some collaboration to combine both alleles and to breed Ca/* Re/* mice. This could result in curly coats in adult mice, but I will step out if any signs of bad quality of life would show up in the double-curly mice.

Or did someone already do this before?

The pics show a litter of Ca/ca:








































]









Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Those are excellent close-ups!

Our mutual friend Mike told me he had mice who were both Rex and Caracul, but I don't really know how or if he kept them up, just that he had them.

I've also heard from Barbara at The Fun Mouse that Re/* Ca/* fz/fz makes the best fuzzy hairless.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Is that a curly tri or a curly merle? Very nice photos!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

moustress said:


> Is that a curly tri or a curly merle? Very nice photos!


They are curly tris.
Thanks for compliments about the fotos..


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I have rex caraculs. Some have straight wiskers, and some get curly whiskers.
I don't know if it makes their coat any better, I'd have to say. . . it's about average. But the straight whiskers are interesting.


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

I never knew about the difference in whiskers on Caracul and Rex. Does anyone happen to have pics of the two side by side as pups or adults?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

They look so similar, it's almost impossible to tell the difference coat wise. 
I'll try to get some photos of mine, since I have several different age groups right now.


----------

